# Hcl/Bleach process



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2011)

During the gold leaching process a mixture of pool acid and bleach produces chlorine that is used to dissolve gold as follows: NaOCℓ + 2HCℓ Þ NaCℓ + H2O + Cℓ2 …………………1
where 1 mole of sodium hypochlorite (stored in bleach ) and 2 moles of acid produces 1 mol of chlorine gas in the balanced reaction equation, which is a consumption of approximately 62.7 ml of pure bleach and 30 ml of pure HCl. Normaly 15% sodium hyphochlorite and 33% hydrochloric acid are used as bleach and pool acid, therefore a dosage of approximately more than 391ml of sodium hypochlorite and 90.9 ml of acid will produce at least 68g of chlorine which in turn is consumed by the reaction with gold.

Question :?: How much gold can be dissolved by 68 grams of Chlorine gas?


----------



## Geo (Jul 22, 2011)

i really wish i had studied harder in school. :lol: i have no idea but the question i need an answer to is how much of each reagent would i need to dissolve 32 Grams of gold?and should i try to dissolve that much at one time?im just starting out and have set a goal of one pound US of foils and powder before i start and im almost there.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2011)

Chris, can you show us some math on this? Sure would help to have some somewhat ballpark numbers for this process.


----------



## butcher (Jul 22, 2011)

AuCl3
one gold @ 196.96 gram/mol
three chlorine @ 35.45 gram/mol
(chloride here)
and count all that gas that excapes the reation?
bleach usually is basic so that may have effect on HCL acid content. looks like you have that accounted for in tablesalt of your equation, I am having a little trouble with this equation (NaOCℓ + 2HCℓ Þ NaCℓ + H2O + Cℓ2 …………………1) I do not see the gold in it, so to me its all chlorine gas vapors and salt water solution.


I am not sure what your up to, but I too am interested in seeing how to solve these mystery problems.

Edit: but I bet a some sneaky cat is involved somewhere here.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2011)

It came from this pdf. What i was try to figure out was a formula for the acid/bleach process so as not to over do it with the chlorine gas and extra solution. Basically how much gas dissolves X amount of gold. Plus how much hcl/bleach needs to be mixed to acheive this.


----------



## butcher (Jul 23, 2011)

didnt find answer but found this:
http://books.google.com/books/download/Transactions.pdf?id=fldiXpvK9x8C&hl=en&capid=AFLRE72cDAktJA2RhrvyQ7FztA_glrySWL7TB49u-xyFuR-D2eJBbTOdZmiv6W78oqAFbbQTGEuCdGciO6zRsFJPaC279Wrcog&continue=http://books.google.com/books/download/Transactions.pdf%3Fid%3DfldiXpvK9x8C%26output%3Dpdf%26hl%3Den


----------

